

Cory Doctorow: Techno-optimism - atularora
http://www.locusmag.com/Perspectives/2011/05/cory-doctorow-techno-optimism/

======
Derbasti
What I find strange about the article is how it seems to talk mainly about
webapps (do not count on Facebook respecting your privacy) but takes Ubuntu as
an example. I think it is perfectly fine to use MS Office installed on Mac OSX
to write secret letters. Just maybe encrypt the files before sending them via
email. I don't quite see the point of using Ubuntu and LibreOffice instead
from a security standpoint.

That said, it makes sense that the encryption software should _not_ be
proprietary and closed source.

